# HO HO HO



## Secret Santa2

_Ho Ho Who is your Secret Santa going to be this year?
Time for sign-ups for the Secret Santa exchange. Just another way to have a massive PIF here at our favorite cigar board. There is a $30 minimum. You can feel free to send smokes already in your humidor if that is what you want to do. Any comments regarding this limit, or any other suggestions are welcome here, as well as ol' Santa's mailbag. Santa is here to direct traffic and would like to see all the good(and bad) boys and girls have a great time this Holiday season. For the specifics:

1) PM me the following:
Your FULL name and Address

2) Post in this thread your desire to be in the exchange.

Add yourself to the list. Please note if it is appropriate to send you alcohol. Santa likes a drop himself but some folks do not care to receive it, and we want everyone to feel welcome. The list will stay open until the Saturday after Thanksgiving, November 27. I will do a random draw to assign a kid to each Santa, PM everyone their Secret Santa recipient, i.e., kid, and then delete all the addresses in Santa's PM box. When I send you the recipient PM, I will send you your kid's address as well. As folks go out of town for the Holiday, I'd think a mail on date of no later than Friday, December 10th would be best. Your gifts are, of course, not limited to cigars or cigar paraphernalia. This is however a Cuban Cigar pass. Suggestions on how to improve this are welcome, as well. Happy Holidays!

3. Eligibility to participate: You need to be a member of the Habano's forum living in the CONUS and at least one positive Trader Feedback (no negative)._


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn Santa thanks P.M sent!:yo::biggrin::wink:


----------



## gator_79

I'll have to wait and see if I make it back from deployment by then. If I do I'll send you a PM.


----------



## KcJason1

In.. Sending PM now! :ss

Booze OK


----------



## mike91LX

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok

i assume it is ok to participate in this as well as the NC secret santa?
thanks for setting this up, it was a blast last year


----------



## aea6574

mike91LX said:


> 1.TonyBrooklyn
> 2.KcJason1
> 3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
> 
> i assume it is ok to participate in this as well as the NC secret santa?
> thanks for setting this up, it was a blast last year


Pm has already been sent-

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4. aea6574 - alcohol ok

This will be epic.

tony


----------



## ckay

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay


----------



## Wildone

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay[/QUOTE]
5 Wildone


----------



## KcJason1

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok


----------



## Arnie

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
&. Arnie -no alcohol


----------



## szyzk

Are we separating by noob & FOG like the last thread talked about?

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee


----------



## sirxlaughs

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs


----------



## Vicini

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze


----------



## Sarge

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok

not sure I have the firepower but this is all in good fun so sign me up. I can meet the requirements so might as well get my feet wet. I'll do my best this year and hopefully do even better next. :tu


----------



## bpegler

I'm in!

No booze.


----------



## astripp

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok


----------



## Oldmso54

I'm in - booze is good - PM sent


----------



## GregSS

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)


----------



## Poneill272

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!! 

I'm in, thanks Santa! opcorn:


----------



## Secret Santa2

Thank you gentleman for updating the thread. As Santa is very busy and appreciates your help. Please remember this is a stateside pass, and send your full name and address to Santa when signing up.


----------



## Habano

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good


----------



## Secret Santa2

6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
You two have not P.M Santa your full Name and address.


----------



## PufPufPass

PM sent. Sign me up sir! Thank you.

-Dennis


----------



## aea6574

Secret Santa2 said:


> 6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
> 8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
> You two have not P.M Santa your full Name and address.


Done and sent for me. Sorry Santa.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Perry72

Secret Santa2 said:


> _3. Eligibility to participate: You need to be a member of the Habano's forum_


What exactly does this mean. Does this mean a member of Puff or is there something seperate?


----------



## Secret Santa2

Perry72 said:


> What exactly does this mean. Does this mean a member of Puff or is there something seperate?


It means you have to have gained access to the Habano's forum meeting the Puff requirements. You cannot hear about this from another member. P.M me and ask to participate. If you still do not have access to this forum. That's why all members that sign up,are asked to please update the list on this thread. You know Santa is very busy this time of year.


----------



## asmartbull

Perry72 said:


> What exactly does this mean. Does this mean a member of Puff or is there something seperate?


Perry
I think your good...


----------



## KcJason1

Perry72 said:


> What exactly does this mean. Does this mean a member of Puff or is there something seperate?


It means you need to have access to the habanos forum... This thread is in the habanos forum. Otherwise you would of never seen it!

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Reino

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok


----------



## socalocmatt

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt


----------



## dahu

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze

pair me up with Tony, I've got some CoRo's to send him  

(jk, winky face, just so you know I'm playin around)


----------



## Secret Santa2

Once again some have added there name on the list which is fine. But have not p.m Santa their full name and address.

reino - alcohol ok
dahu - no booze


----------



## Perry72

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok


----------



## Mutombo

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay


----------



## titlowda

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay 
24. Titlowda - booze is good.


----------



## Habano

Pretty good turnout so far....


----------



## CeeGar

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay 
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce


----------



## Big Rick

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay 
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Pretty good turnout so far....


Who knows this could be the best Secret Santa ever!:woohoo:


----------



## Secret Santa2

Big Rick 
CeeGar 
dahu 
Mutombo 
Perry72 

socalocmatt 

aea6574 

PufPufPass 

jdfutureman 

szyzk 

Starbuck 

Oldmso54 

Poneill272 

GregSS 

astripp 

bpegler 

Sarge 
Vicini 

sirxlaughs 

Arnie 


Wildone 

ckay 

KcJason1 

mike91LX

Tony Brooklyn

Some of you have still not P.M Santa your full name and address. If you don't see your name here send it ASAP.


----------



## TrippMc4

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good


----------



## bigmanfromou

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay


----------



## bigslowrock

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm a slacker and forgot to add "Alcohol OK" to mine:

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok 
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good


----------



## Secret Santa2

Big Rick 
TrippMc4
CeeGar 
dahu 
Mutombo 
Perry72 

socalocmatt 

aea6574 

PufPufPass 

jdfutureman 

szyzk 

Starbuck 

Oldmso54 

Poneill272 

GregSS 

astripp 

bpegler 

Sarge 
Vicini 

sirxlaughs 

Arnie 


Wildone 

ckay 

KcJason1 

mike91LX

Tony Brooklyn

Some of you have still not P.M Santa your full name and address. If you don't see your name here send it ASAP


----------



## Habano

*bigmanfromou
bigslowrock
Reino*

You boys better PM your full name and address to Secret Santa2 or you may get added to the naughty list!!


----------



## bigslowrock

oh no I don't want that.

I want to be on the espy behike list!


----------



## socalocmatt

naughty list = a glass top box of fohibas from Santa


----------



## Reino

oops, sorry! PM sent

I surely do not want any Fohibas!


----------



## Rodeo

I'm in gentlemen!

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok


----------



## dmgizzo

I'm in, PM on the way Santa!

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locations


----------



## asmartbull

Santa
Through me on the list....PM forth coming....

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull


----------



## BMack

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack


----------



## Poneill272

This is gonna be killer!!!opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> This is gonna be killer!!!opcorn:opcorn:


I'll say bump for santa :bump:


----------



## quincy627

I'm in Santa. Booze is o'tay. PM coming.


----------



## s_vivo

And this is CONUS only?


----------



## Secret Santa2

Yes Santa lost his Passport!


----------



## JGD

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.


----------



## zeebra

Never done a Secret Santa before, and always looks like a fun thing to be part of! I'd like to join as well. Thanks!! 




1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra


----------



## aea6574

36 folks, WOW, I did not think it would be this many. 

Going to be great.

best regards, tony


----------



## PufPufPass

aea6574 said:


> 36 folks, WOW, I did not think it would be this many.
> 
> Going to be great.
> 
> best regards, tony


Indeed.. This is my first one, so I am very excited.. As I always missed other passes, etc.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Who's been naughty who's been nice?


----------



## Habano

Secret Santa2 said:


> Who's been naughty who's been nice?


I could name a few that have been naughty for the bombs they've sent out, but I won't mention names and rat my fellow brothers out...lol.


----------



## szyzk

Starbuck said:


> I could name a few that have been naughty for the bombs they've sent out, but I won't mention names and rat my fellow brothers out...lol.


Good call, you're the last person who should be throwing others under the bus for being naughty.


----------



## socalocmatt

szyzk said:


> Good call, you're the last person who should be throwing others under the bus for being naughty.


Says the box split GB king with the devil as his avatar... just saying :evil:


----------



## szyzk

socalocmatt said:


> Says the box split GB king with the devil as his avatar... just saying :evil:


Now now, all of my splits have been to help my fellow BOTLs! If anything my name should be in permanent ink on the nice list! :decision:


----------



## socalocmatt

Tossing people down the eternally dismal slope with the "I'm just being a good BOTL" excuse. Uh huh.. yea.. you're on the naughty list all right. 

 <- So everyone knows I'm joking


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa knows all HO HO HO!


----------



## bpegler

Secret Santa2 said:


> Santa knows all HO HO HO!


That's what I was afraid of.

Sigh...

Lumps of coal again.


----------



## EricF

Is it too late to join?


----------



## asmartbull

EricF said:


> Is it too late to join?


Heck no.............
add your name to the list 
and PM your addy to Santa


----------



## EricF

The NC Secret Santa was fun last year, so this should be even better!! :tu

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra
37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> That's what I was afraid of.
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> Lumps of coal again.


With the price of heating oil i could use a few tons of coal.:biglaugh:


----------



## jdfutureman

Finally! with positive trade feedback officially in place, thanks to Shawn, I'm in!!!


1. TonyBrooklyn
2. KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3. Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4. ckay
5. Wildone
6. aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. BMack
33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
35. Zeebra
36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary


----------



## Secret Santa2

You better watch out You better not cry Better not pout I'm telling you why Santa Claus is coming to town He's making a list, And checking it twice; Gonna find out Who's naughty and nice. Santa Claus is coming to town He sees you when you're sleeping He knows when you're awake He knows if you've been bad or good So be good for goodness sake! O! You better watch out! You better not cry. Better not pout, I'm telling you why. Santa Claus is coming to town. You better watch out You better not cry Better not pout I'm telling you why Santa Claus is coming to town He's making a list, And checking it twice; Gonna find out Who's naughty and nice. Santa Claus is coming to town He sees you when you're sleeping He knows when you're awake He knows if you've been bad or good So be good for goodness sake! O! You better watch out! You better not cry. Better not pout, I'm telling you why. Santa Claus is coming to town. Santa Claus is coming to town.


----------



## Secret Santa2

So who's been naughty or nice!


----------



## Wildone

Sorry Santa...I have been a BAAAD Boy !:???: :twisted:


----------



## bigmanfromou

Naughty is my middle name.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am taking the 5th!
:tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:


----------



## GregSS

Everyone better start making their Christmas lists!


----------



## Secret Santa2

EricF said:


> The NC Secret Santa was fun last year, so this should be even better!! :tu
> 
> 1.TonyBrooklyn
> 2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
> 3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
> 4.ckay
> 5.Wildone
> 6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
> 7. Arnie -no alcohol
> 8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
> 9. sirxlaughs
> 10. Vicini - yay Booze
> 11. Sarge - Liquor ok
> 12. Bpegler
> 13. astripp - alcohol ok
> 14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
> 15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
> 16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
> 17. Starbuck - Rum is good
> 18. reino - alcohol ok
> 19. PufPufPass
> 20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
> 21. dahu - no booze
> 22. Perry72 - Booze ok
> 23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
> 24. Titlowda - booze is good.
> 25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
> 26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
> 27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
> 28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
> 29. bigslowrock - all is good
> 30. Rodeo -- all is ok
> 31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
> 32. Bull
> 33. BMack
> 34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
> 35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
> 36. Zeebra
> 37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!





jdfutureman said:


> Finally! with positive trade feedback officially in place, thanks to Shawn, I'm in!!!
> 
> 1. TonyBrooklyn
> 2. KcJason1 - alcohol ok
> 3. Mike91LX - alcohol ok
> 4. ckay
> 5. Wildone
> 6. aea6574 - alcohol ok
> 7. Arnie -no alcohol
> 8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
> 9. sirxlaughs
> 10. Vicini - yay Booze
> 11. Sarge - Liquor ok
> 12. Bpegler
> 13. astripp - alcohol ok
> 14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
> 15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
> 16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
> 17. Starbuck - Rum is good
> 18. reino - alcohol ok
> 19. PufPufPass
> 20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
> 21. dahu - no booze
> 22. Perry72 - Booze ok
> 23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
> 24. Titlowda - booze is good.
> 25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
> 26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
> 27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
> 28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
> 29. bigslowrock - all is good
> 30. Rodeo -- all is ok
> 31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
> 32. BMack
> 33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
> 34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
> 35. Zeebra
> 36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
> 37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary


Santa does not understand how number 32 is different on both lists. Santa will go by the list of Names and adresses you have P.M him! Don't worry all that p.m Santa are okay. HO HO HO!


----------



## szyzk

Fixed it for you Santa!

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra
37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bump for Santa's Helper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## CeeGar

Hey Santa, is it true that they'll be booze and smokes at the Christmas party this year?!?!? :madgrin:


----------



## piperdown

I'm in.

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra
37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
39. piperdown - alcohol is fine


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez took ya long enough!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Glad to have ya bro!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez took ya long enough!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Glad to have ya bro!:wave::wave::wave:


Just wanting to make sure I had a decent sized selection that wasn't gifted ya know.....

Thanks Tony!


----------



## GregSS

piperdown said:


> Just wanting to make sure I had a decent sized selection that wasn't gifted ya know.....
> 
> Thanks Tony!


Sounds like a good reason to order more!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> Just wanting to make sure I had a decent sized selection that wasn't gifted ya know.....
> 
> Thanks Tony!


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## apollyon9515

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra
37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
39. piperdown - alcohol is fine
40. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes 

I just read the first page, but i know their is a min of $30 but is their a minimum of sticks? what i mean could i send one bhk or do i need to send a min of x cigars?

thanks santa and pm on the way, btw i think ive been nice but the wife would disagree heh.


----------



## szyzk

apollyon9515 said:


> I just read the first page, but i know their is a min of $30 but is their a minimum of sticks? what i mean could i send one bhk or do i need to send a min of x cigars?


One BHK would be an incredible gift! There's no requirement for a set amount of sticks.


----------



## tobacmon

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra
37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
39. piperdown - alcohol is fine
40. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes 
41. tobacmon


----------



## Secret Santa2

Glad to have you aboard Paul, Kindly P.M Santa your address once you settle in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Habano

Looks like we are about 60 days from Christmas!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can't wait my favorite holiday!!!!!!!!!
Hell i am gonna bump Santa right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeGar

Me too...he deserves a yuletide slap!! He's been naughty...just look at his avatar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes drunk and arrested for driving his sleigh while intoxicated! But i love him so i smacked him silly! I remember all the times he was good to me when i was a little boy! Hell he still takes care of me and my kids today! I always remember one Christmas i was 5 years old! I had a *pneumonia* and they wanted to keep me in the hospital! It was Christmas eve my mother got a hold of my doctor Dr Tansky R.I.P he said! " I will take care of this boy so that he may spend Christmas at home" He checked on me everyday and Santa loaded the tree with goodies! And GOD blessed me with the best Christmas ever!
Shoot i am 52 years old and still talking about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeGar

He's still looking out for you Tony....you have $145733 in gameroom cash!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> He's still looking out for you Tony....you have $145733 in gameroom cash!


That is true the generosity of my friends! And a little luck go a long way!!!!!!!


----------



## Secret Santa2

You all better watch out as not only Santa is watching. But his lovely elves as well. Naughty or nice its up to you. Santa remembers all even those from a long time ago!
My assistant is watching we don't use the word elves anymore as it is not politically correct. Anyways Santa knows you are all partial to females. Here is my loveliest assistant. Its up to you all naughty or nice.














































Santa hopes you are all nice.


----------



## bigslowrock

santa I want an espy and a cola and a sublime and a behike and a partagas jar and a st dupont lighter and a box of davidoff no 2s and something with a palm tree label


oh yeah and habana jaen.


----------



## socalocmatt

Santa: I would like to borrow your assistant. Don't worry, I'll give her back.


----------



## asmartbull

Dammmmit
I ask my wife to wear the white shoes to match the damn pom-pom !


----------



## Reino

We really know who has been naughty! =)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WOW mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:
Santa you really woke this thread up! A man after my own heart bless you sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## piperdown

Dang Santa....with an assistant like that how do you get anything done but the obvious?!!


----------



## jdfutureman

All I can add is she means business:whip:


----------



## Oldmso54

No wonder Santa is in such a "giving" mood...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

She does have a stern face but a fair disposition I'm sure! :eyebrows:
Anyways thanks for the early gift Santa!:rockon:


----------



## bpegler

Really sad news. I understand that Mrs. Clause has placed an attorney on retainer.

She was last heard to say, "Helper my a$$. I'm going to rip that *****'s eyes out! "...

Now, back to our cigar fantasies.


----------



## Secret Santa2

asmartbull said:


> Dammmmit
> I ask my wife to wear the white shoes to match the damn pom-pom !


Note to self white shoes for asmartbull's wife.


----------



## Secret Santa2

bpegler said:


> Really sad news. I understand that Mrs. Clause has placed an attorney on retainer.
> 
> She was last heard to say, "Helper my a$$. I'm going to rip that *****'s eyes out! "...
> 
> Now, back to our cigar fantasies.


Mrs Claus has decided to forgive Santa his wandering eyes. As long as Santa does not touch.


----------



## CeeGar

Secret Santa2 said:


> Mrs Claus has decided to forgive Santa his wandering eyes. As long as Santa does not touch.


Sooo...I suppose she's never spent any time on Santa's lap?? Hmm?? :boink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Santa ROcks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey Santa just giving you a bump to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## Habano

Hey Santa....

Do you have an idea when you will start pairing the members together? I'd like to gather some intel on the guy I will be paired with, so the more time I have the better. Plus if I wanted to order something special, that would take some time as well. No rush, just curious on what the next step is and when it will be.

Thanks Santa!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Starbuck said:


> Hey Santa....
> 
> Do you have an idea when you will start pairing the members together? I'd like to gather some intel on the guy I will be paired with, so the more time I have the better. Plus if I wanted to order something special, that would take some time as well. No rush, just curious on what the next step is and when it will be.
> 
> Thanks Santa!


 _ Santa wants to give everyone a chance to sign up. These are the guidelines from the first page of the thread._

_The list will stay open until the Saturday after Thanksgiving, November 27. I will do a random draw to assign a kid to each Santa, PM everyone their Secret Santa recipient, i.e., kid, and then delete all the addresses in Santa's PM box. When I send you the recipient PM, I will send you your kid's address as well. As folks go out of town for the Holiday, I'd think a mail on date of no later than Friday, December 10th would be best.

Santa will have everyone paired up no later than Dec 1st. This should allow plenty of time to mail out by the 10th.
_


----------



## Habano

Secret Santa2 said:


> _ Santa wants to give everyone a chance to sign up. These are the guidelines from the first page of the thread._
> 
> _The list will stay open until the Saturday after Thanksgiving, November 27. I will do a random draw to assign a kid to each Santa, PM everyone their Secret Santa recipient, i.e., kid, and then delete all the addresses in Santa's PM box. When I send you the recipient PM, I will send you your kid's address as well. As folks go out of town for the Holiday, I'd think a mail on date of no later than Friday, December 10th would be best.
> 
> Santa will have everyone paired up no later than Dec 1st. This should allow plenty of time to mail out by the 10th.
> _


Thanks Santa!!


----------



## tpharkman

Sign me up!! The chick in red makes one helluva of a recruiting specialist. Booze is fine.


----------



## Habano

tpharkman said:


> Sign me up!! The chick in red makes one helluva of a recruiting specialist. Booze is fine.


Sweet! Just make sure you send Santa a PM with your address.

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra
37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
39. piperdown - alcohol is fine
40. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes 
41. tobacmon
42. tpharkman - alcohol is ok


----------



## hoosiers2006

I'm in!



Starbuck said:


> Sweet! Just make sure you send Santa a PM with your address.
> 
> 1.TonyBrooklyn
> 2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
> 3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
> 4.ckay
> 5.Wildone
> 6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
> 7. Arnie -no alcohol
> 8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
> 9. sirxlaughs
> 10. Vicini - yay Booze
> 11. Sarge - Liquor ok
> 12. Bpegler
> 13. astripp - alcohol ok
> 14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
> 15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
> 16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
> 17. Starbuck - Rum is good
> 18. reino - alcohol ok
> 19. PufPufPass
> 20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
> 21. dahu - no booze
> 22. Perry72 - Booze ok
> 23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
> 24. Titlowda - booze is good.
> 25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
> 26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
> 27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
> 28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
> 29. bigslowrock - all is good
> 30. Rodeo -- all is ok
> 31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
> 32. Bull
> 33. BMack
> 34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
> 35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
> 36. Zeebra
> 37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
> 38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
> 39. piperdown - alcohol is fine
> 40. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
> 41. tobacmon
> 42. tpharkman - alcohol is ok


43. Hoosiers2006- Alcohol is always good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow this is gonna be the biggest best secret Santa ever!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Habano

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. dahu - no booze
22. Perry72 - Booze ok
23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
24. Titlowda - booze is good.
25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
29. bigslowrock - all is good
30. Rodeo -- all is ok
31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
32. Bull
33. BMack
34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
36. Zeebra
37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
39. piperdown - alcohol is fine
40. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
41. tobacmon
42. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
43. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa's best helper.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Starbuck said:


> 1.TonyBrooklyn
> 2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
> 3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
> 4.ckay
> 5.Wildone
> 6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
> 7. Arnie -no alcohol
> 8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
> 9. sirxlaughs
> 10. Vicini - yay Booze
> 11. Sarge - Liquor ok
> 12. Bpegler
> 13. astripp - alcohol ok
> 14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
> 15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
> 16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
> 17. Starbuck - Rum is good
> 18. reino - alcohol ok
> 19. PufPufPass
> 20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
> 22. Perry72 - Booze ok
> 23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
> 24. Titlowda - booze is good.
> 25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
> 26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
> 27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
> 28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
> 29. bigslowrock - all is good
> 30. Rodeo -- all is ok
> 31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
> 32. Bull
> 33. BMack
> 34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
> 35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
> 36. Zeebra
> 37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
> 38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
> 39. piperdown - alcohol is fine
> 40. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
> 41. tobacmon
> 42. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
> 43. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok


We just lost #21
21. dahu - I will be unable to participate in this years secret santa. If you would please remove me from the line up it would be appreciated. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Secret Santa2 said:


> You all better watch out as not only Santa is watching. But his lovely elves as well. Naughty or nice its up to you. Santa remembers all even those from a long time ago!
> My assistant is watching we don't use the word elves anymore as it is not politically correct. Anyways Santa knows you are all partial to females. Here is my loveliest assistant. Its up to you all naughty or nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa hopes you are all nice.


Santa?....if I join this pass,can I get a job at your workshop?....you have purdy employees.

I've been both naughty and nice...I like to have all the bases covered.

no booze,sadly..coffee is good


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Starbuck said:


> 1.TonyBrooklyn
> 2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
> 3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
> 4.ckay
> 5.Wildone
> 6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
> 7. Arnie -no alcohol
> 8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
> 9. sirxlaughs
> 10. Vicini - yay Booze
> 11. Sarge - Liquor ok
> 12. Bpegler
> 13. astripp - alcohol ok
> 14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
> 15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
> 16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
> 17. Starbuck - Rum is good
> 18. reino - alcohol ok
> 19. PufPufPass
> 20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
> 21. dahu - no booze
> 22. Perry72 - Booze ok
> 23. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
> 24. Titlowda - booze is good.
> 25. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
> 26. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
> 27. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
> 28. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
> 29. bigslowrock - all is good
> 30. Rodeo -- all is ok
> 31. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
> 32. Bull
> 33. BMack
> 34. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
> 35. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
> 36. Zeebra
> 37. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
> 38. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
> 39. piperdown - alcohol is fine
> 40. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
> 41. tobacmon
> 42. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
> 43. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok


44. ouirknotamuzd(The Herfabomber) - wine is fine,as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay,too


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> 44. ouirknotamuzd(The Herfabomber) - wine is fine,as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay,too


45. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy... Coffee good.


----------



## Barefoot

#46
Heck yeah, sign me up!
No aversion to anything.........


----------



## TrippMc4

Is anyone else getting really antsy for this Secret Santa??? I really want to know who's chimney I am going to blow up!


----------



## CeeGar

I have lumps of coal lined up. I'm sure they'll be needed, as most of you folks are naughty.:spank:


----------



## Secret Santa2

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Santa?....if I join this pass,can I get a job at your workshop?....you have purdy employees.
> 
> I've been both naughty and nice...I like to have all the bases covered.
> 
> no booze,sadly..coffee is good


Got your P.M

Sadly Santa's assistant has left rather she was booted literally by Mrs. Claus.



the_brain said:


> 45. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy... Coffee good.


Need your address you must P.M Santa the people who's address i have on file is how i shall assign everyone.
Santa is to busy this time of year to look in profiles for addressees.



Barefoot said:


> #46
> Heck yeah, sign me up!
> No aversion to anything.........


Got your P.M


----------



## Habano

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. Perry72 - Booze ok
22. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
23. Titlowda - booze is good.
24. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
25. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
26. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
27. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
28. bigslowrock - all is good
29. Rodeo -- all is ok
30. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
31. Bull
32. BMack
33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
35. Zeebra
36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
38. piperdown - alcohol is fine
39. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
40. tobacmon
41. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
42. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok
43. ouirknotamuzd(The Herfabomber) - wine is fine,as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay,too
44. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy... Coffee good
45. Barefoot - Everything is good


----------



## StogieNinja

46. The Ninja!!! Single-malt scotch ok  (anything is fine really)


----------



## Secret Santa2

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Santa?....if I join this pass,can I get a job at your workshop?....you have purdy employees.
> 
> I've been both naughty and nice...I like to have all the bases covered.
> 
> no booze,sadly..coffee is good





the_brain said:


> 45. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy... Coffee good.





Starbuck said:


> 1.TonyBrooklyn
> 2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
> 3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
> 4.ckay
> 5.Wildone
> 6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
> 7. Arnie -no alcohol
> 8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
> 9. sirxlaughs
> 10. Vicini - yay Booze
> 11. Sarge - Liquor ok
> 12. Bpegler
> 13. astripp - alcohol ok
> 14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
> 15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
> 16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
> 17. Starbuck - Rum is good
> 18. reino - alcohol ok
> 19. PufPufPass
> 20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
> 21. Perry72 - Booze ok
> 22. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
> 23. Titlowda - booze is good.
> 24. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
> 25. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
> 26. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
> 27. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
> 28. bigslowrock - all is good
> 29. Rodeo -- all is ok
> 30. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
> 31. Bull
> 32. BMack
> 33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
> 34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
> 35. Zeebra
> 36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
> 37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
> 38. piperdown - alcohol is fine
> 39. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
> 40. tobacmon
> 41. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
> 42. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok
> 43. ouirknotamuzd(The Herfabomber) - wine is fine,as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay,too
> 44. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy... Coffee good
> 45. Barefoot - Everything is good


David thank you you are Santa's best helper!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 46. The Ninja!!! Single-malt scotch ok  (anything is fine really)


Ninja you must P.m Santa your full name and address thanks.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

TrippMc4 said:


> Is anyone else getting really antsy for this Secret Santa??? I really want to know who's chimney I am going to blow up!


Just the chimney,Tripp?..my Christmas wish is to blow up an entire house for Christmas.
MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Habano

Always glad to help Santa.

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. Perry72 - Booze ok
22. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
23. Titlowda - booze is good.
24. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
25. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
26. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
27. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
28. bigslowrock - all is good
29. Rodeo -- all is ok
30. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
31. Bull
32. BMack
33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
35. Zeebra
36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
38. piperdown - alcohol is fine
39. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
40. tobacmon
41. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
42. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok
43. ouirknotamuzd (The Herfabomber) - wine is fine, as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay too
44. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy...Coffee good
45. Barefoot - Everything is good
46. Aninjaforallseasons Single-malt scotch (anything is fine really)


----------



## 5.0

5point0-Rum is coooool


----------



## BDog

The Dog is in like Flynn! #47 
PM'in Secret Santa my details in a moment! 
I look forward to this years Secret Santa as last years Secret Santa NC was a blast!

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. Perry72 - Booze ok
22. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
23. Titlowda - booze is good.
24. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
25. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
26. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
27. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
28. bigslowrock - all is good
29. Rodeo -- all is ok
30. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
31. Bull
32. BMack
33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
35. Zeebra
36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
38. piperdown - alcohol is fine
39. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
40. tobacmon
41. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
42. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok
43. ouirknotamuzd (The Herfabomber) - wine is fine, as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay too
44. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy...Coffee good
45. Barefoot - Everything is good
46. Aninjaforallseasons Single-malt scotch (anything is fine really)
47. BDog - Alcohol OK. Spiced Rum is something of a treat!


----------



## Habano

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. Perry72 - Booze ok
22. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
23. Titlowda - booze is good.
24. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
25. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
26. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
27. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
28. bigslowrock - all is good
29. Rodeo -- all is ok
30. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
31. Bull
32. BMack
33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
35. Zeebra
36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
38. piperdown - alcohol is fine
39. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
40. tobacmon
41. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
42. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok
43. ouirknotamuzd (The Herfabomber) - wine is fine, as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay too
44. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy...Coffee good
45. Barefoot - Everything is good
46. Aninjaforallseasons - Single-malt scotch (anything is fine really) 
47. 5point0 - Rum is coooool
48. BDog - Alcohol OK. Spiced Rum is something of a treat! 

Dog (Bruce) you were actually number 48 as Tony was number 47 with the post right above yours...lol. I've fixed the list to make sure Tony wasn't left out.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa's best helper! HO HO HO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I told ya David was a good guy Santa!
:tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:


----------



## Secret Santa2

HO HO HO !


----------



## Secret Santa2

Everybody in right after Thanksgiving you shall be assigned your good little boy's.
HO HO HO!


----------



## titlowda

I am looking forward to this. Have been adding a bit for others:eyebrows:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Secret Santa2 said:


> You all better watch out as not only Santa is watching. But his lovely elves as well. Naughty or nice its up to you. Santa remembers all even those from a long time ago!
> My assistant is watching we don't use the word elves anymore as it is not politically correct. Anyways Santa knows you are all partial to females. Here is my loveliest assistant. Its up to you all naughty or nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa hopes you are all nice.


I have been good Santa!
Can i bribe ya for that elf's phone # LOL!
Bump for old Saint Nick!


----------



## PufPufPass

Tony, this elf is mine! I got dibs on it. hahaha. Can't wait to get my gift! Exciting....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## bigslowrock

so the plan is to get our kids on Sunday?


----------



## Secret Santa2

Everyone's good little boy just went out.. EricF your mailbox was full so Santa left you a visitor message with your good little boy. Tony Brooklyn thank you for taking more than one good little boy due to a cancellation. Now Santa is going to eat some turkey and drink happy Thanksgiving. Santa urges all to leave positive feedback when you receive your package from whom sent it. HO HO HO!


----------



## EricF

Sorry Santa! I fixt it! :tu


----------



## szyzk

Secret Santa2 said:


> *Tony Brooklyn thank you for taking more than one good little boy due to a cancellation. Now Santa is going to eat some turkey and drink happy Thanksgiving. HO HO HO!*


Thank you for organizing this, Santa, and also for keeping your list updated to make sure all the participants were good little boys this year! Happy Thanksgiving to you, Mrs. Claus and all your little elfs & reindeer!

And Tony, Tony, Tony... Above and beyond yet again. Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!


----------



## jdfutureman

Secret Santa2 said:


> Everyone's good little boy just went out.. EricF your mailbox was full so Santa left you a visitor message with your good little boy. Tony Brooklyn thank you for taking more than one good little boy due to a cancellation. Now Santa is going to eat some turkey and drink happy Thanksgiving. Santa urges all to leave positive feedback when you receive your package from whom sent it. HO HO HO!


Santa sure does work hard even on thanksgiving. Now go fill that belly.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

go eat some turkey and watch the Cryboys get whooped,Santa..you deserve it.

as for my kid.....

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

let the fun begin


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Secret Santa2 said:


> Everyone's good little boy just went out.. EricF your mailbox was full so Santa left you a visitor message with your good little boy. Tony Brooklyn thank you for taking more than one good little boy due to a cancellation. Now Santa is going to eat some turkey and drink happy Thanksgiving. Santa urges all to leave positive feedback when you receive your package from whom sent it. HO HO HO!


Your welcome Santa can i get that elf's phone # now!:ask::heh:



szyzk said:


> Thank you for organizing this, Santa, and also for keeping your list updated to make sure all the participants were good little boys this year! Happy Thanksgiving to you, Mrs. Claus and all your little elfs & reindeer!
> 
> And Tony, Tony, Tony... Above and beyond yet again. Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!


Thank you my brother all the best to you and yours!:smoke2:


----------



## Poneill272

I got my kid! Thanks Santa!!


----------



## astripp

I didn't get my kid! No message to my inbox.


----------



## Vicini

got it thanks


----------



## Secret Santa2

astripp said:


> I didn't get my kid! No message to my inbox.


Santa has resent it!
If you don't get it this time.
Your good little boy is Matt hoosiers 2006.
You are his good little boy as well.
If your P.m's are not working you may correspond on here!
HO HO HO!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Secret Santa2 said:


> _Ho Ho Who is your Secret Santa going to be this year?
> Time for sign-ups for the Secret Santa exchange. Just another way to have a massive PIF here at our favorite cigar board. There is a $30 minimum. You can feel free to send smokes already in your humidor if that is what you want to do. Any comments regarding this limit, or any other suggestions are welcome here, as well as ol' Santa's mailbag. Santa is here to direct traffic and would like to see all the good(and bad) boys and girls have a great time this Holiday season. For the specifics:
> 
> 1) PM me the following:
> Your FULL name and Address
> 
> 2) Post in this thread your desire to be in the exchange.
> 
> Add yourself to the list. Please note if it is appropriate to send you alcohol. Santa likes a drop himself but some folks do not care to receive it, and we want everyone to feel welcome. The list will close November 24th. I will do a random draw to assign a kid to each Santa, PM everyone their Secret Santa recipient, i.e., kid, and then delete all the addresses in Santa's PM box. When I send you the recipient PM, I will send you your kid's address as well. As folks go out of town for the Holiday, I'd think a mail on date of no later than Sunday December 11th would be best. Your gifts are, of course, not limited to cigars or cigar paraphernalia. This is however a Cuban Cigar pass. Suggestions on how to improve this are welcome, as well. Happy Holidays!
> 
> 3. Eligibility to participate: You need to be a member of the Habano's forum living in the CONUS and at least one positive Trader Feedback (no negative)._


Many have P.M Santa with questions here are the answers.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts 

 Today 08:32 AM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

Re: hohoho
Sent to: tobacmon

 Today 08:26 AM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

Sorry Matt Santa made a mistake!
Sent to: hoosiers2006

 Yesterday 02:38 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: BDog

 Yesterday 02:17 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: zeebra

 Yesterday 01:58 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: JGD

 Yesterday 01:56 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: BMack

 Yesterday 01:51 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: Big Rick

 Yesterday 01:27 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: titlowda

 Yesterday 01:22 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

Re: hohoho
Sent to: KcJason1

 Yesterday 01:17 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: jdfutureman

 Yesterday 01:10 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
 Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: ckay

 Yesterday 12:48 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho!
Sent to: sirxlaughs

 Yesterday 12:40 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

HO HO HO!
Sent to: Wildone

 Showing Receipts 1 to 13 of 13
Kindly check your p.m good little boys and .


----------



## Oldmso54

got mine Santa


----------



## Wildone

Received mine !


----------



## tobacmon

Got mine Santa -- Thanks for putting this on for everyone. I enjoyed doing the last years SS and look forward to this years.

A special thanks to *TonyBrooklyn *:bump:for stepping up to the plate and taking care of the extra child--well done sir!


----------



## Secret Santa2

tobacmon said:


> Got mine Santa -- Thanks for putting this on for everyone. I enjoyed doing the last years SS and look forward to this years.
> 
> A special thanks to *TonyBrooklyn *:bump:for stepping up to the plate and taking care of the extra child--well done sir!


Santa got your P.M this is the link for the Secret Santa.
I have sent it to you anyways.


----------



## tobacmon

Secret Santa2 said:


> Santa got your P.M this is the link for the Secret Santa.
> I have sent it to you anyways.


Thanks Santa


----------



## jdfutureman

Oh I did get mine as well. Thanks St Nick.


----------



## titlowda

Santa, I have mine and I am in the planning stages.


----------



## bhxhhcz

I'd like to get in on this if I'm not too late. I sent Santa a PM.

1.TonyBrooklyn
2.KcJason1 - alcohol ok
3.Mike91LX - alcohol ok
4.ckay
5.Wildone
6.aea6574 - alcohol ok
7. Arnie -no alcohol
8. szyzk - alcohol ok, prefer coffee
9. sirxlaughs
10. Vicini - yay Booze
11. Sarge - Liquor ok
12. Bpegler
13. astripp - alcohol ok
14. Oldmso54 - booze is good
15. GregSS - no booze (I have plenty already!)
16. Poneill272 - mmmm booze!
17. Starbuck - Rum is good
18. reino - alcohol ok
19. PufPufPass
20. SoCalOCMatt - Alcohol Ok
21. Perry72 - Booze ok
22. Mutombo - booze/coffee okay
23. Titlowda - booze is good.
24. CeeGar - I like-a da sauce
25. Big Rick - Alcohol OK
26. TrippMc4 - Booze is good
27. bigmanfromou - Booze is good mmkay
28. bigslowrock - all is good
29. Rodeo -- all is ok
30. DMGIZZO - alcohol accepted at all locatio
31. Bull
32. BMack
33. quincy627 - Booze is o'tay
34. JGD - Alcohol is ok.
35. Zeebra
36. EricF - Alcohol is yummy!!!!
37. jdfutureman -booze is OK but not necessary
38. piperdown - alcohol is fine
39. apollyon9515 - does a bear sh!t in the woods aka yes
40. tobacmon
41. tpharkman - alcohol is ok
42. hoosiers2006 - alcohol is ok
43. ouirknotamuzd (The Herfabomber) - wine is fine, as is beer but no hooch...coffee is okay too
44. The Brain - Beer, or Booze ok, not much of a wine guy...Coffee good
45. Barefoot - Everything is good
46. Aninjaforallseasons - Single-malt scotch (anything is fine really)
47. 5point0 - Rum is coooool
48. BDog - Alcohol OK. Spiced Rum is something of a treat! 
49. bhxhhcz - Hell yes, alcohol is OK. I love bourbon!


----------



## TrippMc4

I got mine too. Planning the destruction as we speak!!!


----------



## BMack

I've been loading up for the past week! I've bought my oldest cigars to-date and I can't wait to give them away! WTF has Puff done to me!


----------



## StogieNinja

The Ninja did not receive his!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The Ninja did not receive his!


You added your name to the list. But you never p.m Santa your full name and address. Santa made the assignments from p.m as he said he would.Normally there would be nothing Sanata could do. But you are in luck a good little boy just contacted Santa and wants in. So here is your good little boy

Yesterday, 09:17 PM
bhxhhcz
bhxhhcz is offline

You shall be his good little boy as well. You may p.m each other all the details. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Kindly check your mail good little boys and girls.

Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts

Today 07:25 AM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
your in luck
Sent to: Aninjaforallseasons

11-24-2011 02:38 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho
Sent to: BDog

11-24-2011 02:17 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho
Sent to: zeebra

11-24-2011 01:58 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho
Sent to: JGD

11-24-2011 01:22 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
Re: hohoho
Sent to: KcJason1

11-24-2011 01:17 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho
Sent to: jdfutureman

11-24-2011 01:10 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho
Sent to: ckay

11-24-2011 12:48 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho!
Sent to: sirxlaughs

11-24-2011 12:40 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
HO HO HO!
Sent to: Wildone


----------



## KcJason1

Not sure what's on here as I read your first pm that only had an addy. PM'd you back asking for a SN and recieved your response... Kinda lost here.. You sauced Santa? 


Secret Santa2 said:


> Kindly check your mail good little boys and girls.
> 
> Unread
> 
> Read Date:
> Re: hohocho
> Sent to: KcJason1
> 
> 11-24-2011 01:17


----------



## Secret Santa2

KcJason1 said:


> Not sure what's on here as I read your first pm that only had an addy. PM'd you back asking for a SN and recieved your response... Kinda lost here.. You sauced Santa?


 No Santa is not drinking but he thinks you are. This is as of 12:37 you still have unread mail. All P.m's are sent with receipt so why have you posted here but still not opened your mail? Santa will bet if you open it you will find the info you asked for. I mean really do you want Santa to wipe your nose for ya too?

Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts 

 11-24-2011 02:38 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: BDog

 11-24-2011 02:17 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: zeebra

 11-24-2011 01:58 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: JGD

 11-24-2011 01:22 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

Re: hohoho
Sent to: KcJason1

 11-24-2011 01:10 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: ckay

 11-24-2011 12:48 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho!
Sent to: sirxlaughs

 Showing Receipts 1 to 6 of 6


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'll settle for a nose wiping from that sexy elf!


----------



## KcJason1

Secret Santa2 said:


> No Santa is not drinking but he thinks you are. This is as of 12:37 you still have unread mail. All P.m's are sent with receipt so why have you posted here but still not opened your mail? Santa will bet if you open it you will find the info you asked for. I mean really do you want Santa to wipe your nose for ya too?


no drinky yet for me yet today.. Not sure what's going on. I only have 6 pm's in my box 2 of which are from you and I have read both. Even went back and reopened both of them again. I remember the confirmation note popping up for one of them when I read them on the 24th when you sent it out. Perhaps my finger slipped and said don't allow on my phone or something. Other that that I dont know. :/

Edit: went back in and did some recon work within the opened pm. I found a little box that needed to be checked at the very bottom of the page that said outstanding confirmation receipt.. Problem solved!


----------



## szyzk

Maybe I'm just imagining things (too much eggnog, probably) but I vaguely remember dropping off a Secret Santa box at the Post Office today...


----------



## GregSS

Research, research, research

As an aside, Puff's search function works really well once you figure out all the tricks


----------



## BDog

Received PM! Thanks Santa! Presents are being assembled.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Please good little boy's check the receipt so Santa knows you got his message.

Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts 

 Today 08:47 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

Re: HO HO HO!
Sent to: Sarge

 11-24-2011 01:58 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: JGD

 11-24-2011 01:10 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: ckay

 Showing Receipts 1 to 3 of 3

I just sent yours Sarge its the other two.


----------



## tpharkman

I have sent a preliminary package to make sure Santa has the correct address. With all the drinking he has done over the last 12 months one can't be too careful...lol!!!


----------



## PufPufPass

Santa,
Your servant Puff, reporting that he sent a little gift to his good ol' boy today.. He shall receive whats coming to him.. Ho Ho Ho..


----------



## Arnie

Package mailed today. I've got a DC number somewhere.............. can't seem to locate it. Maybe I'll find it later.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Oldmso54

Waiting on a delivery but trust me - my good little kid is gonna get his!!


----------



## PufPufPass

Oldmso54 said:


> Waiting on a delivery but trust me - my good little kid is gonna get his!!


no, you going to get yours Shawn!!
______________________________________
Got mine today! Thank you Andrew, great selection! I did not get to try Party Shorts in my Sampler i got from Tripp, he was out of them, and Trini Reyes was best one so far I had from that sampler, so great to have another. Can't wait to try others you sent. Loved the card and the Red wrapping paper, great touch!


----------



## szyzk

PufPufPass said:


> no, you going to get yours Shawn!!
> ______________________________________
> Got mine today! Thank you Andrew, great selection! I did not get to try Party Shorts in my Sampler i got from Tripp, he was out of them, and Trini Reyes was best one so far I had from that sampler, so great to have another. Can't wait to try others you sent. Loved the card and the Red wrapping paper, great touch!


Glad they made it, Dennis!

The Panza is from 2006, Trini is from 2007, Upmann and RA from 2009 and the Short is from 2010. I may be wrong, but the Oficios is from 2010 also (and I will say now, it still needs some time).

One caveat with this package: I knew you were still relatively new to CCs, so I want you to try them and let me know which ones you liked... Because I'll be hitting you again!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bpegler

So this big fat guy with a white beard came by my house today. Grabbed a bunch of my best sticks, put them in a USPS box, and took them to the Post office.

WTF?

Things sure get crazy this time of year.

Be interesting to see what happens...


----------



## PufPufPass

szyzk said:


> Glad they made it, Dennis!
> 
> The Panza is from 2006, Trini is from 2007, Upmann and RA from 2009 and the Short is from 2010. I may be wrong, but the Oficios is from 2010 also (and I will say now, it still needs some time).
> 
> One caveat with this package: I knew you were still relatively new to CCs, so I want you to try them and let me know which ones you liked... Because I'll be hitting you again!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Wow, great Andrew and they had a lot of age on them, wow some great years for sticks I read 2007-2008, very nice! Can't wait. I am BBQing chicken but it is 52 degrees outsidecin good ol' FL , I might light up that Shorts. RASS has a nice updated band to it, is it also pretty fresh? The one I bought from Tripp was 09.

Thanks again Andrew! Merry Christmas to you and your family! I will enjoy them indeed and let your know how they were.


----------



## szyzk

PufPufPass said:


> RASS has a nice updated band to it, is it also pretty fresh?


2009. I had a few from that batch and they were good!



PufPufPass said:


> Thanks again Andrew! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


And Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## Sarge

I really need to make 2012 the year of the Habanos. Next Christmas my kid is getting dominated. this year, well 9405 5036 9930 0305 4431 05


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> So this big fat guy with a white beard came by my house today. Grabbed a bunch of my best sticks, put them in a USPS box, and took them to the Post office.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Things sure get crazy this time of year.
> 
> Be interesting to see what happens...


Oh jeez i feel sorry for the poor guy getting hit by your nuke. Poor bastage is lucky if he can dig himself out from the ruble by Christmas!


----------



## JGD

Sorry, Santa! I saw it, and I am piecing my gift together today in hopes to send it out tomorrow!


----------



## JGD

Santa, Please check your PMs. Thanks!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa has answered your p.m now can you kindly check the receipt box when you read it so Santa knows you got it.


----------



## Secret Santa2

You too please Ckay

Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts 

 Today 03:29 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

Re: Request
Sent to: JGD

 11-24-2011 01:58 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: JGD

 11-24-2011 01:10 PM
_Unread_

Sent Date:
Read Date:

hohoho
Sent to: ckay

 Showing Receipts 1 to 3 of 3


----------



## Secret Santa2

Ckay Santa got your P.M and answered i don't know if you got it because both the original and the duplicate have not been read. So i will post your good little boy here. He is GregSS you may P.M him for details. As unfortunately the secret is out.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts

Yesterday 05:41 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
Re: Who is my kid?
Sent to: ckay

11-24-2011 01:58 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho
Sent to: JGD

11-24-2011 01:10 PM

Unread

Sent Date:

Read Date:
hohoho
Sent to: ckay

Showing Receipts 1 to 3 of 3


----------



## JGD

Santa stopped by earlier today to pick up a package. 

DC: 420 33634 9405 5036 9930 0307 6387 52....


----------



## TrippMc4

Another package on the way! 

DC: 0311 1660 0001 3622 57**

Don't want to spoil the surprise . . . package lands Monday!


----------



## socalocmatt

Bird flew out yesterday and should be landing tomorrow! :banana:


----------



## Oldmso54

Waiting on a shipment that will hopefully arrive by Monday = then LAUNCH!! By Santa of course... he just told me... yeah, that's it....


----------



## JayD

How did I miss this? Ugh. I can't wait to see the carnage that ensues. I guess I'll have to try and be a good boy until next year


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oldmso54 said:


> Waiting on a shipment that will hopefully arrive by Monday = then LAUNCH!! By Santa of course... he just told me... yeah, that's it....


I am waiting on something as well to good not to share should be here middle of next week!


----------



## GregSS

I had to send my girl on a special weekend-long errand just for my kid. Apparently, he has been really good this year


----------



## KcJason1

Should be launching the beginning of this week once I get back in town. I have something in the freezer that will not be finished until Monday morn. Also I wanted to pick up something while I was out of town at a favorite store that I really enjoy that I though my Good little boy might enjoy as well!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank you Mr. Pegler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *We are little late in launching due to business travel...

*Pinky:* Ho, ho, BOOM!!!

*Brain:* Boom indeed... 9405 5036 XXXX XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## mike91LX

launched today also 9405503699300309249352


----------



## tpharkman

I did a little pre-launch drop ship just so Santa could introduce himself but it is really going to be a secret because Santa was the only guy to sign the card...LOL!!!


----------



## Barefoot

0311 1660 0002 3562 0079 just sayin......


----------



## tobacmon

Mine shipped and landed--now where's the guy in the suit that is suppose to get with me so I can pay up----???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tpharkman said:


> I did a little pre-launch drop ship just so Santa could introduce himself but it is really going to be a secret because Santa was the only guy to sign the card...LOL!!!


That's a true secret Santa i send mine the same way!


----------



## JGD

Hopefully the package I sent will land tomorrow. I must admit, I am a bit nervous that USPS hasn't updated the sipping info yet since there is a restriction on shipping booze that I ignored.


----------



## BDog

JGD said:


> Hopefully the package I sent will land tomorrow. I must admit, I am a bit nervous that USPS hasn't updated the sipping info yet since there is a restriction on shipping booze that I ignored.


Hmmm, this concerns me and I may need to rethink the no alcohol shipping via USPS rule. Last thing I want is to draw more scrutiny of a package that will have some tasty ISOM's within it. I need it to fly in Santa's "Stealth" Sleigh not the one with all the glitter, lights , and all the 12 reindeer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JGD said:


> Hopefully the package I sent will land tomorrow. I must admit, I am a bit nervous that USPS hasn't updated the sipping info yet since there is a restriction on shipping booze that I ignored.





BDog said:


> Hmmm, this concerns me and I may need to rethink the no alcohol shipping via USPS rule. Last thing I want is to draw more scrutiny of a package that will have some tasty ISOM's within it. I need it to fly in Santa's "Stealth" Sleigh not the one with all the glitter, lights , and all the 12 reindeer.


Now how would the post office know whats in there unless you tell them! I ship booze all the time just pack it well. Because broken bottles is the only way your gonna get caught!


----------



## JGD

This is true. However, I worry that I didn't package it well enough, or somehow they figured it out - if you listen carefully to the box when it moves you can hear some liquid. But I really do think I'm worrying too much (meaning that I shouldn't worry at all), the same thing happened last year as the tracking info was not updated until it arrived.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

So is there a preferred way to send liquid? Would I stand a better chance with UPS over USPS? 

Best regards, tony


----------



## szyzk

I just make sure I put a lot of packing peanuts in any USPS shipment that's going to contain liquid. That way if someone thinks they hear some sweet sweet liquor sloshing around in the box, when they shake it again and concentrate they'll hear the peanuts rolling around.

It's always worked for me.


----------



## Oldmso54

HO, HO, HO = 0310 2640 0000 3160 2716 ison its way to a good little habano kid!


----------



## BDog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now how would the post office know whats in there unless you tell them! I ship booze all the time just pack it well. Because broken bottles is the only way your gonna get caught!


Dont they spot check packages and X ray em when passing through the major hubs? Clearly when a package is X ray'ed and shows what looks clearly to contain a bottle of hooch :new_all_coholic: they have grounds to deny the shipment or confiscate. They must have upped the screening process for packages after 911 with all the homeland security that went into place. I may just be worrying about the "black helicopters" too much? :suspicious:


----------



## JGD

I'm no longer worried... The package should be waiting when a certain someone gets home today!


----------



## BDog

Whew! Glad it made it! My confidence is slowing being restored that the United States Postal Service is really lax at checking each an every package this holiday season. :tu:


----------



## EricF

Hey Santa, I am waiting on a few things to arrive so I may be a day or 2 late in getting my kids present out.

Didn't want ya to think I forgot!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BDog said:


> Dont they spot check packages and X ray em when passing through the major hubs? Clearly when a package is X ray'ed and shows what looks clearly to contain a bottle of hooch :new_all_coholic: they have grounds to deny the shipment or confiscate. They must have upped the screening process for packages after 911 with all the homeland security that went into place. I may just be worrying about the "black helicopters" too much? :suspicious:


I would assume ones shipped to government agency's. Religious organizations, senators people of importance etc. But from one residential address to another i highly doubt it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

EricF said:


> Hey Santa, I am waiting on a few things to arrive so I may be a day or 2 late in getting my kids present out.
> 
> Didn't want ya to think I forgot!!!


I am sure Santa understands at least i hope so mine went out about 3 hours ago.


----------



## aea6574

Santa- Mine finally made it out today. I went the UPS route we will see how that works.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Secret Santa2

HO HO HO!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Merry Christmas, everyone! 

My package is going out in the morning.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Nice to see everyone in the Christmas spirit Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## jdfutureman

Mine went out today also, and like Tony I went the UPS route. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## tpharkman

This Santa sent a second installment yesterday...doggone this is fun!!!


----------



## zeebra

Shipped out today...9405 5036 9930 0322 1779 60


----------



## dmgizzo

Santa's sleigh is on it's way !!

9405 5036 9930 0322 0020 57


----------



## BDog

Going out on Monday! Will post DC at that time.


----------



## BDog

BDog said:


> Going out on Monday! Will post DC at that time.


Santa got his package loaded on the Priority Express sleigh today!!!








# 9505 5000 1085 1346 0004 15


----------



## tobacmon

As you can see Santa got here yesterday to my new digs and thought it would be fitting to send me some great smokes and some great chocolates--Thanks Eric for the awesome treats. This will help me along the ruff road ahead of me.










Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## Secret Santa2

It has been brought to Santa's attention by Tripp Mc4 That his little boy has received his package but has not returned his P.M's. He has also failed to fulfill his obligation in the secret Santa!
Please contact Tripp or Santa as far as your intentions! If not coal is in your future! Regards Santa!


----------



## Secret Santa2

This is another Matter! The Brain has just informed Santa that he is tardy as well. He offers explanation.


the_brain said:


> Santa,
> 
> The package to me may have arrived, I'm on the road until tomorrow night. I will post ASAP when I get home. If my personal santa gets concerned, please tell him I will post ASAP when I get home.
> 
> You know guys the deadline was the 11th. Do you think its fair to everyone that participated. They fulfilled their obligations on time. Please do not have to make Santa break out the coal sack.


----------



## the_brain

Secret Santa2 said:


> This is another Matter! The Brain has just informed Santa that he is tardy as well. He offers explanation.
> 
> 
> the_brain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa,
> 
> The package to me may have arrived, I'm on the road until tomorrow night. I will post ASAP when I get home. If my personal santa gets concerned, please tell him I will post ASAP when I get home.
> 
> You know guys the deadline was the 11th. Do you think its fair to everyone that participated. They fulfilled their obligations on time. Please do not have to make Santa break out the coal sack.
> 
> 
> 
> Santa, to be clear, I sent mine on time, and it has been received and posted here. But I am not home to receive the SS incoming. I will be home tomorrow night and will post. If you were my SS, I apologize if it has been sitting there all week. (Mrs. Brain will put it into the packages humidor to protect it.)
> 
> Please don't put me on the coal list.
Click to expand...


----------



## EricF

Sorry for being late, but life work and slow deliveries made me late!!! I do believe my kid will be very pleased!! :tu

DC 9405 5036 9930 96XX XX
DC 9405 5036 9930 96XX XX

Merry Xmas!!! :tu


----------



## apollyon9515

I thought id replied to this thread also, but realized it was just the NC santa thread... I(my wife) sent my package out earlier this week, the wife has the DC# at work ill post it up tomorrow if she makes it home with them.

Just realized i put it in the aftermath thread. I sent mine out on the 13th.


----------



## BDog

BDog said:


> Santa got his package loaded on the Priority Express sleigh today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 9505 5000 1085 1346 0004 15


Uhhhh, theres a reason that I posted this DC # in the thread on the 12th of Dec.

Its on the way to The Brain (Ian) if not already received!

No coal for me either Satan , ehem , Uh, I mean Santa. :lol:


----------



## TrippMc4

Secret Santa2 said:


> It has been brought to Santa's attention by Tripp Mc4 That his little boy has received his package but has not returned his P.M's. He has also failed to fulfill his obligation in the secret Santa!
> Please contact Tripp or Santa as far as your intentions! If not coal is in your future! Regards Santa!


Just to clarify, according to his profile page, my "kid" hasn't even been on this site since 12/2/2011. I have no idea where he has disappeared to. I don't know him all that well, but he seems to be a seasoned member on here so it's very strange to me that he has just gone dark. I can't even confirm that he received my gift. The DC says it was delivered 12/5/2011, but as I said, he has not responded to PMs and has not been on here to verify receipt.


----------



## dmgizzo

Just so you are aware santa I opened a case with USPS on my package yesterday. Mine shipped out on the 10th and it showed it was out for delivery on the 12th, but it has never shown to be delivered, AND here's the other weird part. The package was sent to texas, but the USPS site says it was in Sacramento??

Anyway I opened a case with the USPS, hopefully their website just sucks and everything is ok but I am more than a bit concerned.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TrippMc4 said:


> Just to clarify, according to his profile page, my "kid" hasn't even been on this site since 12/2/2011. I have no idea where he has disappeared to. I don't know him all that well, but he seems to be a seasoned member on here so it's very strange to me that he has just gone dark. I can't even confirm that he received my gift. The DC says it was delivered 12/5/2011, but as I said, he has not responded to PMs and has not been on here to verify receipt.


Maybe something happened to the poor guy! You know tomorrow is promised to no one. Lets hope he is okay and just busy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dmgizzo said:


> Just so you are aware santa I opened a case with USPS on my package yesterday. Mine shipped out on the 10th and it showed it was out for delivery on the 12th, but it has never shown to be delivered, AND here's the other weird part. The package was sent to texas, but the USPS site says it was in Sacramento??
> 
> Anyway I opened a case with the USPS, hopefully their website just sucks and everything is ok but I am more than a bit concerned.


This happened to me once in the Cuban MAW/PIF someone sent my sticks to Carmel N,Y they wound up in Carmel California. Anyway a trip to the local post office straightened it all out.


----------



## StogieNinja

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Maybe something happened to the poor guy! You know tomorrow is promised to no one. Lets hope he is okay and just busy!


If he is who I think it is (I have him for the NC Secret Santa), I know he's a soldier. No idea what he's up to, but I'd give him the benefit of the doubt, he's always been a stand up guy in the past and while I don't know him really well, I know almost everyone who knows him would vouch for his integrity. I hope he's ok!


----------



## dmgizzo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This happened to me once in the Cuban MAW/PIF someone sent my sticks to Carmel N,Y they wound up in Carmel California. Anyway a trip to the local post office straightened it all out.


Looks like I am off to the post office tomorrow. :dude:


----------



## StogieNinja

In VersX's flicks n sticks pass, I had a package I sent go from WA to North Houston, to Houston, and back to North Houston, then back to WA _THREE TIMES_. Then, when it sat for over a week in North Houston, I filed a "recall" to have the package sent back to me... and it got delivered to it's intended recipient in Houston.

It took almost 6 weeks.


----------



## apollyon9515

Heres my tracking info for my package 03103200000072984256
should be their on the 19th per usps...


----------



## Secret Santa2

GregSS said:


> Any word from Santa on a DC number for my gift? I just want to make sure it gets here before we leave for the holidays on the 23rd
> 
> Thanks


Santa has received nothing from your secret Santa since he is past the date! He is ckay you might wanna P.m him!


----------



## Habano

Just an FYI on my kid, his present not launching till Monday or Tuesday. I want his gift to land as closest to Christmas as possible. In fact, I just wrapped up his gift this evening. Hmmm wonder what it could be!!


----------



## Reino

dmgizzo said:


> Just so you are aware santa I opened a case with USPS on my package yesterday. Mine shipped out on the 10th and it showed it was out for delivery on the 12th, but it has never shown to be delivered, AND here's the other weird part. The package was sent to texas, but the USPS site says it was in Sacramento??
> 
> Anyway I opened a case with the USPS, hopefully their website just sucks and everything is ok but I am more than a bit concerned.


Worry no more David your present showed up today. Will open and get pics up later.
Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## dmgizzo

Reino said:


> Worry no more David your present showed up today. Will open and get pics up later.
> Thanks and Merry Christmas.


Thank goodness!! I had been holding off on even opening mine until I knew yours was safe ! This:happy: is the best news I could have gotten this weekend. :happy:


----------



## Poneill272

Awesome!


----------



## Reino

lol, we had each other. I happened to see your post yesterday and you said Texas and I wondered if it was mine. Sure enough it was. Package arrived in great shape and btw addy was correct so have no idea had it made it to Cali. Tis the season.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa has gotten more P.M today from those concerned because their package has not arrived, Whomever has not received their package by Christmas day please P.M Santa so that we all can address the issue.


----------



## apollyon9515

If only we could get usps to run on xmas day, dont know what would be cooler than receiving a secret santa gift of cigar on christmas day!

Lots of nice stuff being given out and im sure thiers more to come.
Thanks for all your hard work santa, i got a CoRo and a glass of scotch out for you next week


----------



## Sarge

Secret Santa2 said:


> Santa has gotten more P.M today from those concerned because their package has not arrived, Whomever has not received their package by Christmas day please P.M Santa so that we all can address the issue.


yeah same here, hasn't landed. I'm not sweating it yet. Some people are just procrastinators and if they sent it anytime this week I'll be lucky if it makes it to the tundra before Christmas. Dam USPS overload and their slow ass processing. Bad enough they're always @ least a day late up here to begin with. Lol....


----------



## Secret Santa2

Some are starting to get their packages. Please anyone who does not receive a package let Santa know.


----------



## Habano

Secret Santa2 said:


> Some are starting to get their packages. Please anyone who does not receive a package let Santa know.


Santa am I going to be the last one to send mine out? I purposely waited to ship mine tomorrow so my awesome kid could get theirs on Friday. Can't wait to see my kids face...lol.


----------



## titlowda

Just got back in off of a unexpected deployment. Will certainly prioritize my kid and get this 9405 5036 9930 0345 4006 49 out today via priority mail.


----------



## Habano

Your presents have been mailed "kid". I hope you enjoy what I picked out for you. Merry Christmas to you and your family.

9101010521297049591004


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

titlowda said:


> Just got back in off of a unexpected deployment. Will certainly prioritize my kid and get this 9405 5036 9930 0345 4006 49 out today via priority mail.


Glad you got back safe enjoy!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Starbuck said:


> Santa am I going to be the last one to send mine out? I purposely waited to ship mine tomorrow so my awesome kid could get theirs on Friday. Can't wait to see my kids face...lol.





titlowda said:


> Just got back in off of a unexpected deployment. Will certainly prioritize my kid and get this 9405 5036 9930 0345 4006 49 out today via priority mail.


Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sarge

dam, still no luck on my end. was hoping one of those 2 DCs would be mine. :laugh: oh well, maybe I'll just get a late Christmas present. :| :dunno:


----------



## Secret Santa2

Please anyone that has not received by Monday let Santa know.
We shall deal with it then Merry Christmas.
I shall P.M 5 Point O now and see whats up Sarge.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Sarge 5 Point O has p.m Santa he shipped your package on the 6th with a Dc # if you have not received P.M 5 point O as he wishes to make it right. Santa thinks this is a post office problem enjoy the holidays HO HO HO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Thanks for the P.m letting Santa know all is well. Merry Christmas!


----------

